
Single Writer Principle - ahalan
http://mechanical-sympathy.blogspot.com/2011_09_01_archive.html
======
babuskov
Interesting read.

BTW, Java seems rather poor choice for a blog post about threading performance
issues. It goes to great length trying to optimize stuff but it seems to me
that switching programming language would be much more efficient and less time
consuming.

~~~
yxhuvud
The same issues with locking and memory barriers while multithreading will
appear regardless of language.

That said, I agree that it is strange to see that they keep using Java for the
main loop if they don't allow for garbage collection during operation. If they
had used C for the main loop, the worker threads for the business logic could
have been restarted on the fly.

------
warmfuzzykitten
Buried the lead. Read the last paragraph first.

